# Guess what!



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Primrose is here! I have here and is so cute. I was nervous and she was uncomfortable with her but I'm so relaxed and everything. I'm so happy!


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

PICTURES!!!!! (congrats!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You have waited a long time for your baby hedgie. I have the feeling she will always have a great deal of love and attention. I wish both of you so much luck and happiness. I look forward to stories about little Primrose. Such a beautiful name!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I would upload pictures but I don't know how Ll together here's this tho. http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums/u497/Thelka15/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

OMG I am so jelly! ( Just tapped into my awsome Valley Girl that is inside all of us)....

I want a dark female so bad! Brillo was a boy and now Link is a boy. I want a girl to love on!!! JELLLLLYYYYY


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you.  I am so in love with her already and she likes shoulders a lot so ill have to watch out for that. Do you know what color she is by any chance? I think I switched her from nocturnal to being like us. haha i had her up alll day.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oooh, very beautiful so dark! To me she looks like an Algerian Dark Grey, however you won't know for sure until they are about 12 weeks old and have finished quilling. Her mask and quills will probably lighten up by then.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you.  4 weeks left to go than.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

oh my goodness!!! she's gorgeous. she looks so comfortable with you guys. so different from my fair-complected little one. so pretty! can't wait to hear all of your adventures with her. trust me, she'll teach you a lot in a short time 
have fun!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I adore her! Her dark coloring is gorgeous! Im a sucker for dark masks, I might have to come hedgie napp her


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

You can try but if you wake her up she has a surprise. Haha I learned that this morning ans she is so smart! She is using the litter pan and I just got her yesterday!


----------

